# saddlebag size?



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I currently use a carradice barley bag( 28mm/15mm/15mm) for general riding. A little big for a 3-4 times per week 30-50 mile ride(not a commute just general fitness ride). It is a little big for this but at times I'm glad I have it. What size bag do most riders use for the type of ride I listed? Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You mean cm, not mm, right?

Most people use a bag just big enough to hold all the things they normally take on a ride such as that. Spare tube, minitool, patch kit, etc. And you're right, that's bit smaller than the bag you're using. Most road riders (when not touring or commuting) prefer a wedge-shaped bag, rather than the Carradice style.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I use either of these 2 bags depending on which bike I ride. Both are small but when packed right I can fit a tube, multi tool, patch kit, 2 tire levers, and a tire boot. Mini pump goes in my jersey pocket.


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to use small bags when I raced. In fact I use to ride with no bag at all and stuff everything in my jersey pockets. I no longer race and have gotten rid of my racing gear and ride a Surly cross check outfitted for commuting and touring. When I ride now I bring a tool, two tubes, tire levers. house keys, smartphone, wallet, and a small snack. I don't wear racing jerseys with back pockets any more. SO I need a bag big enough to fit all this stuff. I was just inquiring about bags out there that are big enough for all this besides Carradice.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bigger bags can be good...*

There are a bunch of Carradice-style bags around now from people like Acorn, Velo Orange, and even Soma, plus a bunch of custom jobs. I tried Carradice bags for years, and sometimes liked them, sometimes hated them. These days, I use a medium handlebar bag on a front rack rack to carry most of my stuff (except for the absolute minimum to replace a tube, which I keep in a tiny saddlebag (because sometimes I'll want to do a fast ride). The handlebar bag keeps things where I can get to them and also has a map pocket on top for when I need that. A decaleur keeps it stable and makes it easy to take off the bike when I want to go into a cafe or somesuch.






In this case, I had the front rack. I checked several bags for fit and ended up modifying a Garneau handlebar bag to fit on the rack and use a decaleur. So far, I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

If you like the style & convenience of the Barley but just want something a little smaller/sleeker, I'd recommend one of the so-called "bananna bags." They'll fit everything you've listed plus some arm warmers & an earband or thin cap. 

I've been using the *Frost River version* for years & love it. I like the extra inside sleeve to keep my I.D. & debit card easy to access. And since it's made from canvas rather than nylon, I can proof it with a wax/oil coating & it won't sun-rot or fade.


Edit:
man, the way this forum links replies to previous posts confuses the heck outta me!
sorry *Andy M-S*, I meant to reply to *surly boy*!


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I like to be able to carry stuff such as tools, spare tubes, sunblock, a small camera etc.

Two of my bikes have a 2L Zimbale saddle bag (which you can also have on the handlebars) and I highly recommend them.










I also have a Banjo Brothers handlebar bag and a VO Croissant saddle bag that work great.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

What do you want to carry in this bag? I happen to be partial towards the Topeak Aero line of saddle bags; they come in 3 flavors, small, medium, and large, I have the large. They only cost about $25 depending on size. The largest bag I use because I like to ride into remote areas and don't like walking 50 miles or so back home, so in it is a spare ultralight folding race tire, a boxed spare tube, patch kit, tire tools, mini tools, folding pliers, and assorted other small stuff. If you don't carry a spare tire and have no plans to ever do so a medium bag should suffice, though it's usually better to error on the larger size, and since the medium and the larger bag both expand you can use it in the smaller closed size and then if you need a larger bag simply expand the bag . It has a more aero dynamic profile then other bags but that's not why I bought it, I bought it because because the materials used in it were more rugged then other wedge or expandable bags.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I have the frost river bag also. Its the perfect size to hold all my repair stuff plus wallet and cell phone if I need it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

For a 30-50 mile ride I just use the smallest wedge I can find. Thinking of switching to the even more minimalist Awesome Strap from Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS. For long, unsupported rides I never liked the Carradice or similar bags so I'm considering an eoGear Randobag like the below, but I'd love to get a look at one in person first. 

eoGEAR Regular Weight RandoBag

The eoGear 2.2 might fit your needs.


----------

